# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  El Perú tiene solo cinco avionetas para la fumigación aérea de toda su área agrícola

## Bruno Cillóniz

El Perú cuenta con una flota de apenas 05 avionetas monoplaza para la fumigación aérea de toda su área agrícola, déficit que se hará crítico y evidente con el incremento de la demanda por productos de agroexportación y de cultivos masivos, más aún con la suscripción de acuerdos comerciales internacionales que exigen mayor eficiencia en control fitosanitario y fitoalimentario.   
Así lo manifestó José Albatrino Ledesma piloto comercial y propietario de una de estas avionetas quien señaló que un error al considerar a estas naves bajo el régimen de la aviación comercial ha hecho que desaparezca el 91.66% de la flota de 60 unidades que existía en la década de los 80 y actualmente no haya nuevos interesados en ingresar a esta actividad. 
“La fumigación agrícola debería estar bajo la regulación del Ministerio de Agricultura y específicamente del Senasa porque es una actividad de soporte a la agricultura en cuanto a control fitosanitario y fitoalimentario de los cultivos. Las avionetas monoplaza son ultraligeras y no pueden llevar más que al piloto que realiza la fumigación, y el contenido que puede ser insecticidas, estimulantes, retardantes, abonos foliares, preventivos, etc. para lograr alto rendimiento en cantidad y calidad de los cultivos”, subrayó. 
Albatrino explicó que el Ministerio de Transportes a través de la Dirección General de Aeronáutica Civil (DGAC) rige esta actividad imponiéndole los mismos requisitos de documentación y pagos que se exigen para el funcionamiento de naves de transporte de pasajeros y de carga, con itinerarios comerciales a nivel nacional e internacional, no obstante que estas naves “son máquinas de uso agrícola y su uso se restringe a los campos de cultivo”, dijo. 
Insistió en que cambiar los parámetros bajo los que se rige esta actividad y situarla en el sector que corresponde favorecerá la competitividad y la aparición de nuevas inversiones que cubran la demanda de estos servicios, más aún con la vigencia del TLC con Estados Unidos y otros países. 
Albatrino explicó que lleva años en esta lucha por tratar de que se reconozca la naturaleza del trabajo de la fumigación aérea y se facilite el desarrollo de esta actividad, sin lograrlo. Recientemente, incluso dirigió cartas al Presidente de la República y Congresistas pero sus pedidos siguen derivándose a la DGCA "que cada vez me impone más y más requisitos", dijo.  *Aviadores con nervios de acero*
La actividad de la fumigación aérea es una de las más riesgosas ya que debe hacer vuelo rasante sobre los sembríos con un máximo de dos metros de altura muchas veces pasando por debajo de cables eléctricos de alta tensión o cables rurales si no están muy colgados desarrollando altas velocidades (230 Km/h) y esquivando árboles o montículos, pues la idea de la fumigación aérea es que no quede un metro sin aplicar.  
De los 60 pilotos agrícolas habilitados que el Perú tenía hasta 1999, el 75% eran aviadores militares especializados en aviones caza, naves de guerra que exigen muy buenos reflejos para realizar verdaderas acrobacias en vuelo. 
El trabajo es una permanente lucha entre la máquina monoplaza, el piloto y el centro de gravedad de la carga líquida en continuo movimiento que se inclina al lado del viraje. Por lógica a cada segundo la carga es diferente por la descarga en aspersión sobre los cultivos. 
La nave se eleva desde pequeñas áreas de terreno agrícola apisonado, acondicionado como pista de aterrizaje, volando como máximo hasta 1,000 pies de altitud. Es el único vuelo que sale lleno y aterriza vacío y también el único en el que la carga no va amarrada, señaló Albatrino.  
“Muchas veces realizamos maniobras acrobáticas a pocos metros del suelo, para nosotros es cosa de todos los días cuando hay trabajo, porque estamos entrenados para ello, poniendo cotidianamente a prueba nuestros “reflejos” señala el piloto. 
La avioneta agrícola es la principal herramienta fitosanitaria y fitoalimentaria en los campos de los países agroexportadores, [Brasil, Argentina, Chile, Uruguay, Ecuador] frente a los cuales ocupamos el último lugar en cantidad de unidades, subrayó.   *Número de aeronaves agrícolas por país*
Bolivia = 20
Chile = 113
Ecuador = 123 *Perú* = *5*
Uruguay = 116   *Fuente: Agronegociosperu.org*   Temas similares: Artículo: Area de cultivos agrarios en el Perú aumenta 2.8% Artículo: Perú tiene 10 desafíos para alcanzar un crecimiento sostenible, afirma MEF Artículo: Nuevo gobierno tiene posibilidad de triplicar exportaciones peruanas en próximos cinco años Artículo: BID: Evolución de agroexportaciones de Perú ha sido estelar en toda América Latina durante última década Perú tiene 16,000 hectáreas con capacidad para producir 65,000 TM de aceite crudo de palma

----------


## kscastaneda

Una de las avionetas la tiene Empresa Agroindustrial Laredo miren la foto. 
Saludos. 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.
PROCAMPO S.A. 
pd: El que esta allí soy yo.

----------


## bacan

hola necesitas pilotos?

----------

ibis aircraft

----------

